# Litter question



## MszGenevieve (Jun 12, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right area or not, if not sorry about that . What's the best kind of litter to use for buns ? Right now I'm just using a litter pan w/ shredded paper & the bunny would rather toss it around then to use it . He uses his other one which is just a regular triangle one with news paper on the bottom with w/e hay falls into it from his little rack, but I'm trying to get him used to this one . I know not to get one that has clay & clumps, but what's a good one to use then ?


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi!
Paper cat litter is what I was told to use with no additive scents or other "selling features". Yesterday's News or I can also get locally Petsmart's version called Exquisicat paper litter. Others here have also recommended using the wood pellets they sell at Feed & Seed stores for wood burning stoves but I don't know how to judge which are good to use so I stick with my Exquisicat paper litter or Yesterday's News depending on the price when I go shopping for litter at my local pet stores. Others should be along shortly to tell you about their choices. Oh, be sure you get unscented paper cat litter with none of the additives that they use as selling features especially for cat owners.

This is the Exquisicat that I use & was recommended by my breeder:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11272884&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Yesterday's News (Cheaper at other pet stores usually):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751591&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I also have several litter pans for quick change. I fix the clean litter pan with the paper litter & then switch out the old pooped in litter pan. Then I can take the pooped/peed pan outside for a good cleaning at my leisure & don't have to rush to clean & dry it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

Yesterdays News is a good litter (just be sure it says "unscented"). I used that for years. It's great at absorbing bunny urine odor.

I also do what Tauntz does and have 2 litter boxes but only use one at a time. When it's time to change it, I just trade them out and then can take my time hosing out the used one and letting it air dry.

Since joining RO, I've been using the wood pellets instead. They are much, much cheaper than Yesterday's News and work at least as well.

I don't mean to over use this photo, but it does show how I set my box up:


----------



## MszGenevieve (Jun 12, 2013)

That's actually really clever, never would've thought of that. I have his litterbox up at the top w/ one secured in so it doesn't move w/ another one so I can just pop it in & out when needed to be cleaned, I'm going to have to get another one so I don't worry about him making business in the one that I can't get out . Do pet stores sell any wood ones ? I don't think there's any feed stores near my house, but I know there's some about 30-60 min away . As for cleaning the boxes when they need a good scrub down, what do yall use ? I always just used water but I know there's something else I could use to help with any odor


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 12, 2013)

Wood ones?? Do you mean wooden litter boxes? I don't think that would clean too well.

For plastic tubs that get a build up of that white stuff, plain vinegar works well. Just soak it and then it scrubs out.


----------



## MszGenevieve (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> Wood ones?? Do you mean wooden litter boxes? I don't think that would clean too well.
> 
> For plastic tubs that get a build up of that white stuff, plain vinegar works well. Just soak it and then it scrubs out.


Sorry I ment the wood pellets . Does the vinegar need to be diluted any or just pour some on & it's good to go ?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 13, 2013)

Some pet stores will sell wood pellet cat litter, but it is expensive. I would suggest a hardware store if they still have it in stock or a feed/farm store. 

The vinegar does not need to be diluted, but it usually doens't need to be full strength either. I use a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water in a spray bottle and that works for most of the stains. Only if it is really bad do I use it full strength. Scrubbing it a bit does help as well and make sure to rinse it as some rabbits don't like the smell.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jun 15, 2013)

I was actually just looking into using rice hulls for bedding and came across this site. It should be helpful in choosing the right litter for your buns. I use Oxbows Ecco-straw bedding it is a bit pricey but it's 100% edible. I wanted the rice hulls to provide a soft place for my bun to lay. I decided against the rice hulls based on this chart. Hopefully it is helpful to you too 

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/liver-disease.html

Edited to add that this is the right link, there could be a correlation with litter choices and elevated liver enzymes in rabbits.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2013)

We use PetsPick, kiln dried pine from WalMart. Also have some pans full of shredded newspaper that they use and love to play in.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 15, 2013)

My buns have done best with Carefresh bedding in their litter boxes. They got sneezey with many others and when I tried the wood stove pellets, it seemed fine at first. However, after several weeks, Ripley lost some of his good litter habits until stopped using his litter box all together.


----------



## MszGenevieve (Jun 16, 2013)

Zeroshero said:


> I was actually just looking into using rice hulls for bedding and came across this site. It should be helpful in choosing the right litter for your buns. I use Oxbows Ecco-straw bedding it is a bit pricey but it's 100% edible. I wanted the rice hulls to provide a soft place for my bun to lay. I decided against the rice hulls based on this chart. Hopefully it is helpful to you too
> 
> http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/liver-disease.html
> 
> Edited to add that this is the right link, there could be a correlation with litter choices and elevated liver enzymes in rabbits.


I ended up getting the paper cat litter . I had looked at that one as well as the pellet version but reviews on that said it got gross even before a full day from urine. Making the pellets all gooey & such


----------



## MszGenevieve (Jun 16, 2013)

Bunnylova4eva said:


> My buns have done best with Carefresh bedding in their litter boxes. They got sneezey with many others and when I tried the wood stove pellets, it seemed fine at first. However, after several weeks, Ripley lost some of his good litter habits until stopped using his litter box all together.


That's what was in his old cage, he was okay with it but since he's in a NIC cage now it would just be all over the place with this little guy lol


----------



## Zeroshero (Jun 16, 2013)

MszGenevieve said:


> I ended up getting the paper cat litter . I had looked at that one as well as the pellet version but reviews on that said it got gross even before a full day from urine. Making the pellets all gooey & such



The Ecco- straw does require daily cleaning, I have seen what happens to buns that live in dirty litter boxes I clean Z's box twice a day. (And yes I do have a job LOL) I also dump the entire contents twice a week and clean the pan it never gets smelly. 

The reviews saying they get gooey must not be daily cleaners. With daily cleaning the pellets just open up and turn into a dry powder which I remove as much as I can. My vet warned that they could get moldy but she was assuming that I didn't clean daily. I love it, and I love the fact I don't have to worry about my bun injesting it. Glad you found a litter that will work for you


----------



## MszGenevieve (Jun 16, 2013)

Zeroshero said:


> The Ecco- straw does require daily cleaning, I have seen what happens to buns that live in dirty litter boxes I clean Z's box twice a day. (And yes I do have a job LOL) I also dump the entire contents twice a week and clean the pan it never gets smelly.
> 
> The reviews saying they get gooey must not be daily cleaners. With daily cleaning the pellets just open up and turn into a dry powder which I remove as much as I can. My vet warned that they could get moldy but she was assuming that I didn't clean daily. I love it, and I love the fact I don't have to worry about my bun injesting it. Glad you found a litter that will work for you


Yah I'm not a daily cleaner lol, I'm a every other day cleaner & once a week entire empty since I tend to clean up with his poopies to put out in flowers . I'm more worried about him getting a respiratory infection so I'd rather just stick with the paper litter. I havent seen him munch on it yet so hopefully he never does


----------



## mochajoe (Jun 16, 2013)

I have used Equine Stall Pellets for years and I LOVE them!!! They work for my 1100 pound horse...and they work for my 3-6 pound bunnies! I change the boxes every day, every couple of days with no issues. I have no idea where the "gooey" comes from??? I love pellets and there a re LOTS of others out there who love them too!


----------



## yelnad (Jun 17, 2013)

Are these something like PDZ? I'm going to start using that for my chickens.


----------



## beccabeau (Jun 23, 2013)

I just put a pile of wood pellet cat litter in the corner Pip uses, cover it with sawdust, then put a little bit of hay on top. Seems to do the trick- it keeps it from smelling anyway, and I clean it out every couple of days 
The cat litter was really cheap too- I got a big bag for £1.50, and it'll last me an age because it's only in the corner


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 24, 2013)

MszGenevieve said:


> I ended up getting the paper cat litter . I had looked at that one as well as the pellet version but reviews on that said it got gross even before a full day from urine. Making the pellets all gooey & such



So you got something like Yesterdays News? As I said earlier, that works well.

If you ever get tired of the cost, though, the wood pellets breakdown just the same as Yesterdays News. (I have no idea where the "gooey" review came from.) The only difference I see between the two types (I've used them both) is that the wood pellets actually fluff up more when wet. So less is needed in the box. I try to change the box twice a week, but (confession time) often go 5 days. I've never seen "gooey."


----------



## keli (Jun 24, 2013)

I took some inspiration from Blue Eyes and clipped the top off of a pet carrier so that I just use the bottom half. 
Then I put a thick layer of newspaper and on top of that a layer of wood pellets which I got in the cat section of my pet shop. 
On the top is good oul hay, I put fresh hay on top once a day for two more days, and then start again with fresh materials.


----------



## Troller (Jun 24, 2013)

I use cement tubs from Home Depot followed with wood pellets, if the season is right the wood stove ones ($5/40lb) or equine pellets off season ($8/40lb). Works like a charm and I need bulk since i got to very large rabbits. There is no smell and the only drawback is that the rabbits pick up a tinge of orange to their fur because the pellets get dusty but they clean themselves eventually.


----------



## meeka85 (Jun 25, 2013)

I use this from PetCo:

http://www.petco.com/product/114718...?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_BeddingLitter

I put about an inch worth in a rabbit litter pan and clean it every couple days. Lasts forever and I barely smell anything.


----------

